# Zitate und Sprüche

## Rene-dev

Hi,

wie der titel schon sagt, zitate eben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die wichtigste Hauptkomponente bei einer Gentoo
> 
> Installation ist immer noch das Ding zwischen deinen Ohren, was sich Hirn nennt.
> ...

 

ich habe noch mehr, aber die finde ich immoment nicht)=

rene

----------

## franzf

Nette Idee  :Smile: 

Könte man nen Fortune-Mod draus machen und in Portage legen  :Smile: 

----------

## Rene-dev

meinst du ne deutsche sammlung?

englishe gibts schon ganz viele

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=fortune-mod

rene

----------

## dakjo

Mach ich doch lgeich mal mit:

 *Quote:*   

> Wer die Freiheit aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, wird am Ende beides verlieren (Benjamin Franklin)
> 
> 

  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "We have joy, we have fun, ... we have Linux on our Sun ..." *sing*

 

 *Quote:*   

>  Wir die guten Willens sind geführt von Ahnungslosen, versuchen, für die Undankbaren das Unmögliche zu vollbringen.
> 
> Wir haben so viel mit so wenig so lange versucht dass wir jetzt qualifiziert sind fast alles mit nichts zu bewerkstelligen.
> 
> 

 

----------

## franzf

Eine (mehrere) deutsche mods, jepp, wär cool.

Das ging mir bisher ab. Und nur für mich allein zu sammeln und mod erstellen war ich bisher zu faul...

Man kann ja diesen Thread verwenden und einige nette Sprüche sammeln und als mod anbieten / pflegen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## slick

http://www.aphorismen.de/display_aphorismen.php?xanarioID=ffa9dbb1b35f2410f3c639a36049863f

----------

## platinumviper

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Eine (mehrere) deutsche mods, jepp, wär cool.

 

Es gibt fortune-mod-at-linux und fortune-mod-gentoo-de (im gentoo.de Overlay).

platinumviper

----------

## Rene-dev

Du hast da was in der signatur.

 *Quote:*   

> No money back garantee. In case of problems, don't call us, we call you.

 

rene

----------

## platinumviper

Ein PC ohne Windows ist wie ein Fisch ohne Fahrrad.

platinumviper

----------

## Fabiolla

Linus Torvalds

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This "users are idiots, and are confused by functionality" mentality of 
> 
> Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will 
> ...

 

aus den Schulzeiten - vom Physikprofessor

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was nichts kostet ist nichts wert
> 
> 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Rene-dev

Hi,

ich hab mir da mal was zurecht gescriptet...

http://www.renehopf.de/zitate/index.php

ich werde demnägst noch eine fortune export funktion einbauen, und dann ein ebuild bauen.

rene

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Rene-dev wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> wie der titel schon sagt, zitate eben.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Wenn du schon Zitate postest, wärst du bitte so freundlich auch die Quellen (Forenuser, Signatur, Thread) zu nennen? Also z.B.

 *Quote:*   

> Die wichtigste Hauptkomponente bei einer Gentoo Installation ist immer
> 
> noch das Ding zwischen deinen Ohren, was sich Hirn nennt. Solange du
> 
> das nicht aus dem Sleep Mode zurückholst, kann es nicht funktionieren.
> ...

 

oder

 *Quote:*   

> EDV-Systeme verarbeiten, womit sie gefüttert werden.
> 
> Kommt Mist rein, kommt Mist raus. André Kostolany
> 
> gefunden in der Signatur von STiGMaTa_ch
> ...

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## mrsteven

Ok, keine Garantie auf den Wortlaut, sind alle nicht von mir:

We build software like cathedrals: First we build; then we pray!

Weil Pinguine nicht fliegen können, stürzen sie auch nicht ab.

Software is like sex: it is better when it is free...

----------

## Genone

Auf die Gefahr hin dass da einige Wiederholungen drin sind (teilweise aus existierenden fortune Modulen):

 *Quote:*   

> Science is like sex: sometimes something useful comes out, 
> 
> but that is not the reason we are doing it.
> 
> -- Richard Feynman
> ...

 

----------

## Keepoer

Morgen.

Da es bei Debian auch deutsche Fortune-Pakete gibt, habe ich diese mal eben gepackt und on gestellt -> Link.

Viel Spaß damit  :Wink: 

Keep

----------

## Rene-dev

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wenn du schon Zitate postest, wärst du bitte so freundlich auch die Quellen (Forenuser, Signatur, Thread) zu nennen? Also z.B.

 

Ich hatte es mir da irgentwann mal rauskopiert, danke für die quelle.

Bei vielen anderen zitaten ist die quelle auch schwer oder garnicht festzustellen.

rene

----------

## 76062563

 *Rene-dev wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Wenn du schon Zitate postest, wärst du bitte so freundlich auch die Quellen (Forenuser, Signatur, Thread) zu nennen? Also z.B. 
> 
> Ich hatte es mir da irgentwann mal rauskopiert, danke für die quelle.
> 
> Bei vielen anderen zitaten ist die quelle auch schwer oder garnicht festzustellen.
> ...

 

Meins hab ich selber erfunden   :Laughing: 

----------

## a.forlorn

offgentoo

```
Ein Mann - ein Wort, eine Frau - ein Wörterbuch.
```

```
Ich bin nicht nachtragend, ich schreib mir immer alles gleich auf.
```

----------

